# شوفوا الشبابا بيقولوا علينا اية يا بنات



## romyo (12 يوليو 2007)

*الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

*الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...​*وذلك لاننا نحن الشباب يا عينى المظلوم دائما مع تلك البنات .... وقاسينا وياما هنقاسى ..والشاب يا عينى منا بيتخدع فيهم وه قاعد على النت لا شايف ولا دريان بالاشكالى اللى ورا جهاز الكمبيوتر ...... واليكم باختصار بعض هذه الانواع لانها كتييييييير وهنعرض اللى ربنا يقدرنا عليه ..... 

النوع الاول :- فشااااااااااااااار :t32:( موجود بكثره .. هتكلم واحده هتاخد اتنين مجانا ) والنوع ده بقى دايما عايش فى المهندسين .. مصر الجديده .. وسط البلد وغالبا ما يكون مدينه نصر ) وطبعا يا اخويا مش هحكيلك على العربيه الاحدث موديل ولا على اشتراك النادى ( الاهلى - الزمالك - الصيد - الشمس - ....... والبقيه تاتى ) ودى دايما يا بتلعب تنس يا اسكواش .... ... وهما فى الاصل بينتموا لمركز شباب الحبانيه ....... حدث ولا حرج ولو جينا للشكل ... الشعر اصفر .. والعينين خضرا ( واليومين دول تلاقى الوان جديده للعينين احمر وبنفسجى و...و....و ........ بيجيبوها منين يا خويا ) وطبعا البياض مش هقولك انت فاهمنى طبعا وبعدين تاتى الصدمه لما يرووووح الشاب الغلبان عشان اول مقابله وهنا تحدث المفاجاه .... ( مبروك كسبت موعد غرامى مع ملكه جمال قلعه الكبش ) ... ااااااااااه يا زمن.

النوع الثانى :- (مش بكلم ولاد ) ....:dntknw: والنوع ده بقى هوه اللى يجيب الضغط يا خويا .... تدخل الشات وطبعا زى الغلبان عايز تتعرف تكون صداقه .. شىء طبيعى ... فتقولك ( سورى مش بكلم ولاد ) وفين وفييييين بعد ساعه من المحايله على صاحبه الصون والعفاف توافق انها تقول اسمها .... (ما كان من الاول ) والمصيبه يا جدع تقولك مش بكلم ولاد وتلاقى الجهاز مفتوح فيه خمستاشر صفحه برايفت ..... حرام عليكى الكمبيوتر اشتكى ...... واللى يغيظ اكتر واكتر .. ان النوع ده فى الشات ماتلاقيهوش على العام طيب انت بتعمل ايه ...... .... 

النوع الثالث :- ( البسكوته ):smil13: حاجه كده هستك فستك ..... والنوع ده بقى تلاقيه ياخويا يرفع الضغط تلاقيها بتقعد تدلع الكلام بطريقه غريبه .... على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ( اسيك = ازيك .... انت عثل = انت عسل .... دقيقه وكايه = دقيقه وجايه ..... بتكزف = بتتكسف )...... وهلم جر ... ايه ده يا اخواتى ده هطق .......حرااااام ولما بقى تيجى تتكلم معاه فى اى موضوع يقولك بلاش نتكلم فى الموضوع ده ..... طيب هنتكلم فى ايه ..... .... 

واللى يغيظ ان جميع الانواع عندها نفس الاجابات لنفس الاسئله يعنى اجابه موحده .... 
على سبيل المثال لو تقولها ممكن تكلمينى عن نفسك تكون الاجابه المعتمده ..... مش بعرف اتكلم عن نفسى...اسال وانا اجاوب ...... (وحياه ابوكو غيروا بقى. )......

النوع الرابع :- (هيافه للابد ) ....... :dance:وهذا النوع يتدرج تحت بند عجائب الدنيا السبع ... واسمع بقى يا سيدى واتفرج على نص الحوار اللى مش هتشوف غيره طول ما انت مع النوعيه دى ..... ... شوفت اخر فيلم فى السينما ؟؟ ... سمعت اغنيه المطرب سيد الضلم ... اغنيه جامده موووووت .... امبارح جبت فستان زى بتاع حنان ترك بالزبط ..... تحفه ... انا مصاحبه شويه شباب شلتنا يعنى بيعملوا شويه حاجات مجنونه .... ياااااااى ....... شوفت البنت اللى انتحرت عشان خاطر حبيبها ... يا حرااام ..... .... وجرب كده تكلماه فى اى حاجه من المواضيع العامه زى انفلوانزا الطيور وقولها تعرفى ايه عنها ======== > تقولك : هيه دى اللى كانت فى المسلسل بتاع شانل تو ...... حاجه تفرس مش كده ..... وطبعا الشاب مننا كل اللى بيعمله انه بيقوم ويطفى الكمبيوتر بعد ما يكون قضى اهيف ربع ساعه فى حياته ... .... اه يا قلبى يا كتاكت ياما انت شايل وساكت 
النوع الخامس :- (المعقـــد ) .....:beee:  وهذا النوع ننصحك ان تتعامل معه من مبدا انك بتتعامل مع موسوعه )....... ....لانك هتسمع كلام غرييييييييييب ... وتلاقيها بتقولك .. انا بطبق فى حياتى مبدا الفيلسوف مصطفى ابو شفه .... وباخد عبر من تجارب العالم توفيق شنبو (علماء من العالم الخارجى )..... ... وتلاقيها بتسالك وتقولك ايه رايك فى موقف المتطرفين فى دوله ( تفهنا العزب ) ..... او تقولك انت مش متعاطف مع اللاجىء السياسى من دوله ( عش الدبابير ) ... ده موقفه محرج جدا وفجاه وبدون سابق مقدمات تلاقيها بتحكيلك عن ...... التركيب الكيميائى عن ثانى اكسيد كبريتات العنب ...... وطبعا كيف يوثر المركب الكيميائى المسمى بــ (علف الكراويه(   على حياه سكان الفضاء الخارجى ...... .... يا خبر اسود ايه ده يا جدعاااااااااااان .... ونصيحه منى لو وقعت فى النوع ده اوعى وبقولك اهوه اوعى يكون ردك مش فاهم ..... .... او انتى بتتكلمى عن ايه ..... عشان هيكون ده مصيرك =======> ... ...... والشاب مننا بعد الحوار العلمى اللى مالوش حل بيكون اتحول من كتر العبقريه لمجنووووون .... ======> ...... ( هوه ده نصيبنا يا شباب .....

النوع السادس :- ( شيال الحمول ) ...... :a82: اتبرع ولو بجنيه ..... ...........وهذا النوع يحسسك بانك بنى ادم معندكش دم ..... زى الدبشه .... وتلاقيها فى كل كلامها بتحكيلك وتقولك ... اشى مره بتصرف على اخواتها ..... ومره انها مجروحه من حبيبها اللى خدعها ..... ...... وتقولك انا حاسه ان الدنيا كلها واقفه قصادى...... على راى المطرب حسن الاسود (انا اللى كلى جروح ومن الزمان مجروح ) .... اهىء اهىء ...... ( دموع التماسيح ) ..... وطبعا بعد ما الشاب الغلبان يسمع ده كله يقوم من على الجهاز وهو فاقد اخر امل ليه فى الحياه ....... ويلبس النضاره السودا ....... ويفكر فى الانتحار ... ....... 

وده يا شباب كان باختصار بعض التوضيح اللى كان لابد منه ... لبعض الشخصيات ومش كلها اللى بتبقى موجوده على النت ..... من البنات ( الطف الكائنات قديما!!!!( ...
عشان كده لازم بعد ما كشفتلكوا الحقيقه المره نعمل وقفه .... وتكون جامده .... عشان يعرفوا اننا مش نايمين ولا مخدوعين ...               

منقـــــــــــــــــول​​


----------



## BeCk'S BoY (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

شكــــــــــرا يا روميــــــــــو موضوعك جميل اوي
بس للاسف لسة في ناس كتير اوي عايشة في الوهم بتاع الشات​


----------



## romyo (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

اشكرك حبيبى
وعندك حق فى وهم الشباب
واحنا بنعمل اللى علينا وبالباقى لى الله :smil12:
شكرا BeCk'S BoY  لمرورك ومشاركتك الاولى فى المنتدى​


----------



## sese (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

هههه موضوع بيجنن خيا

so i think we should not waste our precious time on the chat rooms and those silly things hhhhhh:smil12:


----------



## sant felopateer (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

يجنن بجد كلامته روعة و فعلا تحس انها من الواقع الحقيقى 
ربنا يباركك 
يلا ثلامث


----------



## romyo (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*



sese قال:


> هههه موضوع بيجنن خيا
> 
> so i think we should not waste our precious time on the chat rooms and those silly things hhhhhh:smil12:



تحذيرك وصل .. وبجد يا ريت ناخد بالنا من الشات وبلاويه واللى بيجرى فيه :smil12:
شكرا sese لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة​


----------



## romyo (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*



sant felopateer قال:


> يجنن بجد كلامته روعة و فعلا تحس انها من الواقع الحقيقى
> ربنا يباركك
> يلا ثلامث



اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب
يا ما شربنا من الشات وبناته :spor22:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا sant felopateer لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## lovebjw (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

روميو غريبة اوى مفيش ولا بنت ردو على موضوعك غالبا بيعمله حزب عشان يفجرو المنتدى مرة واحدة 
على رايك لا بجد تلاقى كل ردود البنات بنفس الشكل 
بس انا مع النوع التانى اللى يقولى مبكلمش ولاد عنك ما اتكلمت 
هى محاسسينى انى بجرى وراها عشان اكلمها ولا مستنينى اقولها استنى ارفس عشان تكلمينى 
دانتى دماغكى فاضية ومعقدة وحاسة ان الولاد هم اعداء الله واعداء الرسول 
ههههههههههههههههه
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى البنات بتوع الومين دول 
بص يا روميو عشان تعرف يا حبيبى البنات هتدخل تضربك وبعديها علطول تضربنى انا الغلبان المسكين ( اللمض ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kamer14 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

:beee:ههههههههه موضوع حلو بس اكيد فيه بنات كويسه :beee::yahoo:


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

اولا ملقيوش فى الورد عيب

وبعدين يعنى 
لما احنا مش عاجبكوا كده
وقال يعنى لينا فى الحركات دى 
مش حركاتكوا انتو يعنى
يبقى بتكلمونا لييييييييييييييييييييه
وعاوزين تتعرفوا علينا لييييييييه
بلاش التماحيك بتاعتكوا دى بقى
حكم
سبحانك يااااااااااارب
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

ده انتوا عاوين الضرب بجد

يابنى منك لييييييه
شوفوا عمايلكوا السودا
ولو مش عاجبنكوا امشوا بعجي عنا
ولا القط مش بيحب غير خناقه
هههههههههه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

*مين الواد اللمض اللى كاتب الموضوع ده​*


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

رميو ياجيرل اطرديه ولا ايدله حظر تجول ولا اى حاجه تيجى فى ايدك ههههههههههههههه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

*مهو كاتب منقول يا بنتى بلاش افترى
والموضوع لذيذ فعلا وبعدين احنا مش من البنات دى
 احنا يا تويتى ولاد منتدى الكنيسه احنا حاجه تانيه
(( رد دبلوماسي جدا خالى ولد يقول حاجه غير كده))*​


----------



## twety (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

اة كاتب منقول
بس هو المسؤال عنه
يعنى صاحب الموضوع هى اللى هيجى يرد
لا طبعا هو صاحب الموضوع قدامنا
احنا ولاد فى صورة بنات ماشى
معترضناش
بس اصلهم ملقيوش فى الورد عيب
وهما الى بيعملوا كده ويلزقوها فينا
سامحهم يارب
صحيح يعملوها ويخيلوووووووو


----------



## Yes_Or_No (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

*صدق ولا بد ان تصدق يا اخ رميو *

*هذه الانواع موجوده بالفعل *


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

لما انت متضايق اوى كده بتدخل اصلا ليه
متخليك فى حالك
هتموتوا وتكلموا البات 
وبعد كده تقولوا الكلام ده
حراااااااااااام عليكوا
ظلمتوا البنات
وبعدها طبعا 
باسم
ما صدق
ماشى يا عم روميو
ليكوا يوم
تتشحوروا فيه من الطف الكائنات
هههههههههه​


----------



## lovebjw (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب شوفو ردود تويتى السكرة وانتو هتشوفو ان البنات مبقوش الطف الكائنات وغير كدة باسم دا غلبان ومالوش دعوة دا مسكين باسم دا هو عمل حاجة خالص 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
ايووووو صعبان عليا جدا يا روميو انت باين عليك اخد حتتة مقلب من الدرجة الاولى بس مش كلهم كدا او بمعنى اصح صوابعك مش زى بعضها وعمتا موجودة فعلا كل اللى بتقولو واكتر بس فى بعض الكلمات برددها هل هذا يعنى انى انسانة غير كويسة معتقدش انى دة وجة النظر السليمة بس ربنا معاك وتفوق من الصدمة دة انا لو قلتلك على شباب النت يالهوى مش هيكفينى قصايد فيكو عمتا مرسية كتير كتير على الموضوع
____________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## coptic hero (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*



twety قال:


> اة كاتب منقول
> بس هو المسؤال عنه
> يعنى صاحب الموضوع هى اللى هيجى يرد
> لا طبعا هو صاحب الموضوع قدامنا
> ...




*انتى زعلانه ليه يا توته روميو بيتكلم عن البنات وانتى بنت صعيديه يعنى تتحسبى بألف راجل هههههههههههههه*


----------



## nana25 (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

شكلك اخذت على دماغك كتير علشان كده عارف كل انواع البنات 

تعيش وتاخذ غيرها وطبعا باقى الاولاد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## merola (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*


النوع الثالث :- ( البسكوته ) حاجه كده هستك فستك ..... والنوع ده بقى تلاقيه ياخويا يرفع الضغط تلاقيها بتقعد تدلع الكلام بطريقه غريبه .... على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر ( اسيك = ازيك .... انت عثل = انت عسل .... دقيقه وكايه = دقيقه وجايه ..... بتكزف = بتتكسف )...... وهلم جر ... ايه ده يا اخواتى ده هطق .......حرااااام ولما بقى تيجى تتكلم معاه فى اى موضوع يقولك بلاش نتكلم فى الموضوع ده ..... طيب هنتكلم فى ايه ..... .... 

طب دية لدغة اصلا منتظرين منها ااية 

على فكرة شكل البنات بتتهزا جامد


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامده جدااااااااااا


----------



## romyo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

شكرا لمروركم كلكم وردودكم الرائعة 
واعتذر لـتأخير الرد
lovebjw ،  kamer14  ،twety  ، girl_in_jesus   ،Yes_Or_No   ، 
*احلى مدام فى الدنيا "زوجتى العزيزة totty "*
برنسيسةاسكندرية ،  coptic hero  ،  
nana25  ،  merola  ، kajo

​


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب شوفو ردود تويتى السكرة وانتو هتشوفو ان البنات مبقوش الطف الكائنات وغير كدة باسم دا غلبان ومالوش دعوة دا مسكين باسم دا هو عمل حاجة خالص
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

شكرا يابسووووم :smil13:
مكنش العشم ياسيدى
ميرسى يارميو لمواضيعك
اهو سمعنا كلمتين اهو الله يسامحك :ranting:


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*



coptic hero قال:


> *انتى زعلانه ليه يا توته روميو بيتكلم عن البنات وانتى بنت صعيديه يعنى تتحسبى بألف راجل هههههههههههههه*


 
اصلى للاسف ومع كل اسف
انا بنوووووووته :new2:

فلازم احن لاخواتى بقى ياهيرو
انت عارف الدم يحن :t33:


----------



## veansea (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

ايه ده ايه ده 
ده احنا بقينا فئران تجارب
الله الله
ماشى يا عم  
ليكو يوم يا ظلمه


----------



## marmarr (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

كلام ممكن يكون صحيح والمفروض انه كمان فى نوع انت نتسيته وهو النوع الجاد جدا من البنات هو
صحيح قليل دلوقت لكن موجود وممكن تقابله بس بشرط
اما تكون انت كمان شخصيه جاده
وى حاجه كمان افكرك بيها ان فى شباب من نوعيات البنات اللى انت ذكرتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

أنا مش هعترض على كلامك يا روميو بس هسألك سؤال واحد هتبطل الشات وهتبطل تكلم بنات .....رد وبعدين نتكلم ههههههههههههه


----------



## totty (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

لا يا دونا يا حبيبتى 
روميو بطل الشات والكلام ده من يوم ما اتجوزنا
ههههههههههههههههه
صح ولا ايه يا جوزى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## mk1611 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*:smil12::smil12::smil12::t33:*


----------



## rina_dodo (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

عندك حق ياروميو فى كل كلمة قولتها لأن انا عارفة إن  البنات دلوقتى بقوا اكبر ممثيلات بس ده مايمنعش ان لسه فى بنات  ملتزمة ومتمسكة بمبدأها وتعاليم ربنا وشكرا ليك على الموضوع ده لانه على اد ماهو فيه هزار بس  له هدف والمفروض ان الشباب تتعلم منه علشان ماتقعش فى أخطاء مع بنات الشات (ماخلف الستار) والبنات برضه يتعلموا لان فيه ولاد كتير كده برضه.


----------



## romyo (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*



totty قال:


> لا يا دونا يا حبيبتى
> روميو بطل الشات والكلام ده من يوم ما اتجوزنا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> صح ولا ايه يا جوزى
> ههههههههههههه​



تمام يا مراتى يا حياتى
من يوم ما اتجوزت بطلت كل حاجة :a82:
بطلت الشات وبطلت اكل وبطلت اشرب وبطلت انام وبطلت اضحك
بس برضووووووووووووووو الجواز حلوووووووووووووووووووووووو:smil13:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## romyo (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمروركم جميعاً وتعليقاتكم الجميلة
Veansea
Marmarr
Dona Nabil
Totty احلى زوجة فى الدنيا
mk1611 منور المنتدى بمشاركاتك
rina_dodo  نورتى منتدانا الجميل بمشاركة رائعة وموافقك عليها جداااااااااااااااا

​


----------



## marcelino (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

هههههههههههه

فظيع يا روميو

الكلام صح كله تقريبا​


----------



## twety (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الحقيقه المره للبنات على النت .... ...*

ايه اللى فظعه بس
لا صح ولا نيله
اللى عاجبه الكحل يتكحل
واللى مش عاجبه من البلد يترحل
يعنى ابعدوا عنا

مادام حركاتنا دى مش عباكوا
ههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## romyo (2 فبراير 2009)

انا عوز اعرف من صاحبة الهجوم الارهابى البناتى على الموضوع وغيرت عنوان الموضوع

​


----------



## hokka_2020 (2 فبراير 2009)

بقى كده 
بقى البنات كده 
مدام انت متضايق اوى كده 
بتدخل تتعرف ليه من الاساس 
ياباى عليكم صنف ميختشيش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى للموضوع يا روميو ​


----------



## romyo (2 فبراير 2009)

انا مش هسكت على الديكتاتورية النسائية فى المنتدى ده
الموضوع كان عنوانه "انواع البنات على النت"
مين اللى غير عنوانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا هرفع الموضوع لأعلى المستويات الرجالى
​


----------



## totty (3 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههه

ازيك يا زوجى العزيز 

عاش من شافك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 فبراير 2009)

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 

كشفت راسى ودعيت عليكم يولاد ادم ينقطع النت من عندكم 

علشان متدخلوش الشات تانى ولا تتكلموا حد 

واهوه توفروا وتريحوا

للمعلومة احنا بنعمل كدة بس علشان انتوا فى جملتين بتحفظوها مع بعض 

اول جملة فى اول مكالمة معجب بيكى اوى 

تانى مكالمة بتبقى تانى جملة انا بحبك اوى اوى اوى 

بريه منكم ومن عمايلكم ​*


----------



## totty (3 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

سكر يا انجى
هههههههههههه

وانا هكشف راسى وادعى معاكى

بررررررررريه منكوا بررررررريه
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

